# RIP - Nemo



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

I am very sorry to tell you that I had to have Nemo, my 4 year old Beardie, put to sleep today. He'd suffered a fall sometime yesterday. I took him to the vets when I returned home and he was admitted to have xrays the following morning. When the xrays were taken, it was discovered that he had broken his spine rather than his pelvis as first suggested. The vertebrate had snapped in two and overlapped, breaking 2 of his ribs in the process.
He was my first ever herp. RIP Nemo - I miss you, buddy!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

R.I.P little dude!
Ben


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry, he was nice,


----------



## bling (Mar 19, 2007)

r.i.p nemo


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

r.i.p nemo  he's cute


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P lil dude!!! he looks sooooooooo cute. :grouphug::sad:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

he looks so proud in his picture too! How sad. RIP sweety.xx


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, he was a big boy! He looked like he was healthy and had a good life, so you can take solace in that.

R.I.P Nemo


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats so sad r.i.p nemo


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all.

He was actually a she, but I thought of her as a male so long, I found it hard to adjust to saying she/her.

She was big though and healthy. It was so sad that her death was because of an accident rather than natural causes.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Awww i really feel like crying that is soooooooooo sad!! :grouphug:


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss huni, she was beautiful.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

She looks so proud on the pic looking out of her viv. Looked like a very happy beardie.
R.I.P


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww hun, i know how you feel as my cat had the same thing happen to him and he was also put to sleep 

R.I.P Nemo


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awww poor boy, r.i.p. he must have fallen from some height?


Cat and Cel x


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

RIP Nemo. Looks like he was a handsome fella. Unfortunately, these things do happen, and i guess it is a good thing about having geckos with sticky feet, they always seem to land ok. It seems not the same for beardies, as I have heard of quite a few that have had a fatal fall 
sorry for your loss


----------

